#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-17
<Linux-Neuling> hallo jemand anwesend?
<toddy> jo, Linux-Neuling
<Linux-Neuling> hi toddy
<toddy> hi Linux-Neuling :)
<Linux-Neuling> ich versuche gerade von windows um zu steigen und hätte da mal ein paar fragen
<Linux-Neuling> im netz habe ich viele antworten bekommen die sich wiedersprechen
<Linux-Neuling> braucht man unter linux eine fierwall und virenschanner?
<toddy> Linux-Neuling: da ist dies der verfalsche Kanal. gehe bitte in #ubuntu-de – da wird Support geleistet. :)
<Linux-Neuling> ich meine ist es sinnvoll
<Linux-Neuling> danke ok schau ich mal da
<toddy> null problem
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-04-15
<toddy> ich weiß nicht, ob ihr das gesehen habt. Also wenn ihr da ein paar Minuten Zeit habt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/7476373/
<phillip> toddy: jor, sie hat auch auf unserer Mailing Liste gefragt :)
<toddy> ok :)
